# IronMagLabs "May" Contest



## Flathead (May 12, 2011)

*http://www.IronMagLabs.com*



*Here we go again, pick a number between 1-500.....One guess per person. Winner will be selected my a random number generator & will be announced the first week of June. To keep things interesting tell us what your 1RM is on deadlifts? In light of a possible tie scenario, this will be a determining factor.*


*Winner will receive A bottle of Super-DMZ Rx*


*http://www.IronMagLabs.com





*


----------



## dsc123 (May 12, 2011)

325!


----------



## Woodrow1 (May 12, 2011)

175


----------



## Xqshuner (May 12, 2011)

436. dont deadlift


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2011)

555 dont do maxes


----------



## nyf1nest (May 12, 2011)

216


----------



## BlueLineFish (May 12, 2011)

69.  Cant do deadlifts anymore.  Lower back destroyed from work injury in January


----------



## mber (May 13, 2011)

19, haven't tried to max but working out with 100kilos


----------



## dgp (May 13, 2011)

122 505@220


----------



## Flathead (May 16, 2011)

Bump Contest!


----------



## Hench (May 16, 2011)

121

Deadlift: 4 x 210kg/462lbs


----------



## nova1970sb (May 16, 2011)

133 deadlift max 405@180lbs


----------



## macaronitony (May 17, 2011)

when am i gonna win??

lol


----------



## Kusakup (May 17, 2011)

398 max is 405


----------



## tjsulli (May 17, 2011)

337 max dl 385/@/170


----------



## Flathead (May 17, 2011)

See some good numbers.


----------



## GMO (May 17, 2011)

212

Never max out, but I rep low 400's for 6.


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 18, 2011)

240
Which is also my current dead. Was at 150 kilos but somehow managed to strain my right bicep, so no joy here.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 18, 2011)

333----------dl=395


----------



## Imosted (May 18, 2011)

154


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 18, 2011)

251, only do rack deads and don't do under 12 reps cause I'm old.


----------



## minimal (May 18, 2011)

275


----------



## AznTomahawk (May 19, 2011)

355 is my guess and 675 is my max.


----------



## dave 236 (May 19, 2011)

405 guess & 405 max


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 20, 2011)

115


----------



## dfo (May 20, 2011)

356 dont max.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 21, 2011)

427 .................... I deadlift 405 for 10 reps but I am only able to get 485 for 1 rep.  You would think I would be able to do more being how many times I can rep 405 but I just can't get anymore off the bottom end of the deadlift.  Love these contests.


----------



## blergs. (May 21, 2011)

300

I dont deadlift (back issues/ car accedent)


----------



## graeme6810 (May 22, 2011)

274 
dont deadlift


----------



## caaraa (May 23, 2011)

260


----------



## AznTomahawk (May 23, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> 427 .................... I deadlift 405 for 10 reps but I am only able to get 485 for 1 rep. You would think I would be able to do more being how many times I can rep 405 but I just can't get anymore off the bottom end of the deadlift. Love these contests.


 That is truly strange man. Idk how many I can do with 405 but I know its a few reps over 10, but my max is ATLEAST 605.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 24, 2011)

Yes it is. I have always had lower back issues but even when I feel good. I usually have issues with 495. I did get it one time a few months ago but haven't got it since. This is not a lift I do every week and only max out maybe once every few months on though. I usually go to 315 to 405 for reps and that is it. I have hit 405 for 12 at my best. 605 is a hell of a deadlift. Do you compete in strength comps?


----------



## AznTomahawk (May 24, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Yes it is. I have always had lower back issues but even when I feel good. I usually have issues with 495. I did get it one time a few months ago but haven't got it since. This is not a lift I do every week and only max out maybe once every few months on though. I usually go to 315 to 405 for reps and that is it. I have hit 405 for 12 at my best. 605 is a hell of a deadlift. Do you compete in strength comps?


 Well 405 for 12 is damn good.

No I dont compete. 605 is on the lighter side for me actually. At one point when I was about 235 I pulled 675. I want to make a run at 700, but been trying to lean out so it is a tough goal.


----------



## heavylifting (May 27, 2011)

499

and
225 3x10reps.


----------



## AznTomahawk (May 27, 2011)

A guy I know was doing deadlifts today so I joined him. Pulled 405 for 15 after my arm workout.


----------



## SurfsideRyan (May 28, 2011)

115

Havent been deadlifting in a while due to some injuries.
Will prolly start again soon, but go light =/


----------



## Flathead (May 29, 2011)

2 Days until contest is over, post up!!


----------



## bader85 (May 29, 2011)

352

I'm a newb, don't do deadlifts that much, but do 255x3x5..mostly stick to rack pulls. plus I'm on calorie deficit right now. excuses, excuses


----------



## ovr40 (May 29, 2011)

251, ded 305@150 bodyweight


----------



## Culler (May 31, 2011)

330 is about what I'm at now... plan is to get back to 400 by the end of summer.


----------



## Flathead (May 31, 2011)

Contest ends @ midnight (CST)!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (May 31, 2011)

222


----------



## M4A3 (May 31, 2011)

406

I don't 1 rep max... but I would guess 350


----------



## |Z| (Jun 1, 2011)

nice contest  good luck guys


----------



## Flathead (Jun 1, 2011)

Winner will be announced tomorrow @ 3pm (CST).


----------



## Flathead (Jun 2, 2011)

AznTomahawk said:


> 355 is my guess and 675 is my max.


 

Here is your IronMagLabs May winner!!! Congratulations, PM me your info. Be sure to give a shoutout to IML for allowing me to do these contests every month. June contest will start next week.

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Home


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Irong Mag Labs for allowing these contest to be ran. And thanks to Flathead for running them every month. I never expect to win contests like these, but Im glad I did haha.


----------



## bader85 (Jun 2, 2011)

Bummer. was off by 3, i've never been that close, lol


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 3, 2011)

Damn I just checked the numbers and I was 355 and was in between 352 and 356. The odds of me winning were AGAINST me lol.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 3, 2011)

Flathead said:


> Here is your IronMagLabs May winner!!! Congratulations, PM me your info. Be sure to give a *shoutout to IML* for allowing me to do these contests every month. June contest will start next week.
> 
> IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements: Home



 _*SHOUTOUT!!!! *_


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats AznTomahawk.  Enjoy your IronMagLabs products.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to let Flathead and IML I got my bottle.


----------

